# Rusty Cooley Ibanez 8?



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 5, 2005)

So I just read a most recent interview with the man, the myth, the legend, and it went like this;

G! What gear are you currently using? (guitars, amps and fx)
RC: Well let me just make a list: Rocktron Prophesy preamp, VHT power amp, Mesa Boogie power amp, Bogner Uberschall. DBX Dual gate, TC Electronic G Major, Eventide harmonizer, Bradshaw switching system, Ibanez flanger and tube screamer, 4 Mesa Boogie cabs, *Ibanez 7 and 8 string guitars*, Conklin 8 string guitar, EMG pickups, GHS strings. I think thats it.

Think its a slip, or a typo?


----------



## Papa Shank (Dec 5, 2005)

I remember he asked Ibanez a while back after the Meshuggah lads got their 8s but Ibanez said no to Cooley getting one.

Things have moved on since then though, Dino getting a "Prestige" 8 for example so he could have an Ibanez 8. I would've thought he'd have put pictures of it up on his site though if he had.


----------



## David (Dec 5, 2005)

I think that's a typo, because it doesn't mention either of his conklin 9's (on of them someone here on this forum bough...) Anyway, that's fucked up if Ibanez said no to Cooley, he owns the shit out of Meshuggah. But then again, I don't think an Ibanez 8 would feel very good, where as the conklin's feel and sound perfect.


----------



## Nik (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree that Cooley would put those 8-strings to much better use than Meshuggah (you can chugga-chugga away with a baritone 6 or 7, no need for that high string unless you're gonna do some crazy-shred


----------



## Shawn (Dec 5, 2005)

Maybe he could have one. I've only seen vids of him with a Conklin 8. I wonder why Ibanez would not make him one if he wanted one?


----------



## Nik (Dec 5, 2005)

Ibanez really should. I mean, one of the things Rusty is famous for is his 8-strings. And he endorses Ibanez, so...


----------



## zak (Dec 5, 2005)

Well the difference is that A) Rusty does own the shit out of them, but he's not an accoplished musician yet, after the cd im sure things will change. B) it also matters what kind of 8 he asked for, F# to E or B to A. The reason thats improtant is that Ibanez doesnt produce fanned frets. 
And someone mentioned his 9, its no longer his. Chris9 owns it.

Zak


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 5, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> I think that's a typo, because it doesn't mention either of his conklin 9's (on of them someone here on this forum bough...) Anyway, that's fucked up if Ibanez said no to Cooley, he owns the shit out of Meshuggah. But then again, I don't think an Ibanez 8 would feel very good, where as the conklin's feel and sound perfect.


 I thought he just had the one 9 and sold it?


----------



## Kevan (Dec 5, 2005)

It's not that Ibanez won't do an 8 for Rusty; it's that they can't. Not until they come out with an 8-string LoPro.

Rusty has a great relationship with Ibanez and I'm sure we'll see an Ibanez 8 with his name on it in the future.

I actually got the play the Meshuggah 8-strings when I was at the LACS one day. One was semi-gloss black, and the other was so flat black that it actually absorbed matter and light. Both played wonderfully, and the neck can double as a bookshelf.
LOL

I'm kinda bummed Rusty didn't mention the Tremol-No.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 5, 2005)

Kevan said:


> It's not that Ibanez won't do an 8 for Rusty; it's that they can't. Not until they come out with an 8-string LoPro.
> 
> Rusty has a great relationship with Ibanez and I'm sure we'll see an Ibanez 8 with his name on it in the future.
> 
> ...


Kevan, very cool that you had the chance to play one. That makes sense that Ibanez can't make him an 8-string because of the Lo Pro but, like you said, I think we might see one in the future. I'd like to play one.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, Rusty only had one 9 string Conklin which Chris9 now ownes(and plays quite well I may add) so it would not have been mentioned in the interview. I read somewhere that someone in Outworld said that he was playing the 8 and hardly brought the 9 to practice. And as far as I know, he only has 1 Conklin 8. 

I remember when Rusty asked Ibanez to build an 8 string after Meshuggah got theirs (which by the way...Rusty is a wizard no doubt, but anyone who can replicate Holdsworth's style and write origional material like that is also a wizard and gets 8 string approval from me!). 

I couldnt believe that Ibanez built Dino an 8 and not Rusty unless if he wanted fanned frets because they guy is a regular columnist in a guitar mag, not to mention he is interviewed in 2 mags this month, he has fully promoted himself so that everyone on the internet knows who he is, and with the new instructional disc coming out from CFH, I think he has a great lineup of instructional material for all levels of playing. I hope that one of the shows that are lined up with Outworld playing with Dream Theater is in Chicago!!!


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Dec 5, 2005)

I just got confirmation from the "man" himself. He said that indeed ibanez is making him an 8 and he will have it in one to two weeks. I told him to put some pics up at his site so we could come and drool. Rusty's so great and down to earth always answering his fan forum.


----------



## Kevan (Dec 5, 2005)

If you ever meet him in person, he's the same exact way.

EDIT- It's an 8-string LoPro. Interesting.


----------



## chris9 (Dec 6, 2005)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Yeah, Rusty only had one 9 string Conklin which Chris9 now ownes(and plays quite well I may add) so it would not have been mentioned in the interview. I read somewhere that someone in Outworld said that he was playing the 8 and hardly brought the 9 to practice. And as far as I know, he only has 1 Conklin 8.
> 
> I remember when Rusty asked Ibanez to build an 8 string after Meshuggah got theirs (which by the way...Rusty is a wizard no doubt, but anyone who can replicate Holdsworth's style and write origional material like that is also a wizard and gets 8 string approval from me!).
> 
> I couldnt believe that Ibanez built Dino an 8 and not Rusty unless if he wanted fanned frets because they guy is a regular columnist in a guitar mag, not to mention he is interviewed in 2 mags this month, he has fully promoted himself so that everyone on the internet knows who he is, and with the new instructional disc coming out from CFH, I think he has a great lineup of instructional material for all levels of playing. I hope that one of the shows that are lined up with Outworld playing with Dream Theater is in Chicago!!!


i wish i could play the 9 as good as rusty but cheers for the nice comment!!!


----------



## darren (Dec 6, 2005)

Kevan said:


> EDIT- It's an 8-string LoPro. Interesting.


Sounds like an opportunity to test the Tremol-No's strength under the tension/compression of 8 strings!


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 6, 2005)

Woah! This is serisously awsome. I always get kinda happy for people like Rusty when they've worked so hard, and get payoff for struggling. Yeah, he is for sure one of the nicest dudes ever...and he calls everyone "man." If he used "buddy" as well, he would have the same lingo as my father.


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2005)

haha, Rusty tunes down a half step though and stirngs VERY light. 

I've been running the Tremol-no in my UV with 11-68's for a while now, and so far so good... I haven't really pushed it, though, as I'm running it with four springs and just one screw, which is a little less-than-ideal...

Oh, and didn't Rusty ask for an 8 before Meshuggah got theres? Definitely way before Dino...


----------



## Nik (Dec 6, 2005)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> I just got confirmation from the "man" himself. He said that indeed ibanez is making him an 8 and he will have it in one to two weeks. I told him to put some pics up at his site so we could come and drool. Rusty's so great and down to earth always answering his fan forum.



 

I hope he takes the pics in uber high resolution. I want a new desktop wallpaper


----------



## jim777 (Dec 6, 2005)

Drew said:


> haha, Rusty tunes down a half step though and stirngs VERY light.
> 
> I've been running the Tremol-no in my UV with 11-68's for a while now, and so far so good... I haven't really pushed it, though, as I'm running it with four springs and just one screw, which is a little less-than-ideal...
> 
> Oh, and didn't Rusty ask for an 8 before Meshuggah got theres? Definitely way before Dino...



I rememeber when this was current on Jemsite, and Rusty asked Ibanez for an 8 and got the "We don't make them" before Mesh had theirs. But then Mesh got theirs soon thereafter, so Ibanez was telling Rusty "no" when Mesh's 8's must have been in the developement cycle.


----------



## David (Dec 6, 2005)

zak said:


> Well the difference is that A) Rusty does own the shit out of them, but he's not an accoplished musician yet, after the cd im sure things will change. B) it also matters what kind of 8 he asked for, F# to E or B to A. The reason thats improtant is that Ibanez doesnt produce fanned frets.
> And someone mentioned his 9, its no longer his. Chris9 owns it.
> 
> Zak



woops... thought that sidewinder was a 9 too... just counted it, lol.

Not an accomplished musicain yet? He released the Rusty Cooley (self-titled) cd in 2003... and clearly you haven't listened to it yet, or you wouldn't be saying that. His sound is the fullest and strongestly written I've ever seen. Not just that, but every songs different, and every song is great, unlike Malmsteen and Becker who repeat extremely. He was Texas' best guitarist competitor winner... and he'll now be releasing the Outworld CD soon. He's a columnist on CFH... what do you consider to be accomplished? A music teacher at a highschool is accomplished... writing columns for CFH and giving lessons is accomplished... releasing a CD is accomplished... if you have that much skill, you're accomplished.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2005)

jim777 said:


> I rememeber when this was current on Jemsite, and Rusty asked Ibanez for an 8 and got the "We don't make them" before Mesh had theirs. But then Mesh got theirs soon thereafter, so Ibanez was telling Rusty "no" when Mesh's 8's must have been in the developement cycle.


I know Ibanez isn't a custom guitar company, but that _really_ makes me want to get one of their guitars now.


----------



## zak (Dec 6, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> woops... thought that sidewinder was a 9 too... just counted it, lol.
> 
> Not an accomplished musicain yet? He released the Rusty Cooley (self-titled) cd in 2003... and clearly you haven't listened to it yet, or you wouldn't be saying that. His sound is the fullest and strongestly written I've ever seen. Not just that, but every songs different, and every song is great, unlike Malmsteen and Becker who repeat extremely. He was Texas' best guitarist competitor winner... and he'll now be releasing the Outworld CD soon. He's a columnist on CFH... what do you consider to be accomplished? A music teacher at a highschool is accomplished... writing columns for CFH and giving lessons is accomplished... releasing a CD is accomplished... if you have that much skill, you're accomplished.



I mean accomplished in the mainstream/out of shred circles. I am probably one of Rusty's biggest fans. What I mean is that his name isn't quite up there with Steve Vai and John Petrucci as guitar gods YET. But I think the Outworld CD will help with that. I am in posession of their demo and its off the wall amazing.
I've heard and own his solo cd, and its probably one of the most diverse instrumental guitar CDs out there, and its one of the best too. 
I just mean he doesn't quite have the market yet that it benefits Ibanez to make him a few custom guitars. Im sure in a year they'd have no problem doing it thou.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 7, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> woops... thought that sidewinder was a 9 too... just counted it, lol.
> 
> Not an accomplished musicain yet? He released the Rusty Cooley (self-titled) cd in 2003... and clearly you haven't listened to it yet, or you wouldn't be saying that. His sound is the fullest and strongestly written I've ever seen. Not just that, but every songs different, and every song is great, unlike Malmsteen and Becker who repeat extremely. He was Texas' best guitarist competitor winner... and he'll now be releasing the Outworld CD soon. He's a columnist on CFH... what do you consider to be accomplished? A music teacher at a highschool is accomplished... writing columns for CFH and giving lessons is accomplished... releasing a CD is accomplished... if you have that much skill, you're accomplished.


acomplished = successful

Rusty Cooley's still extremely underground. Walk into a guitar shop and take a poll on who's heard of Rusty vs. Meshuggah vs. Dino Cazeres


----------



## Kevan (Dec 7, 2005)

...and ask any guitarist in that same store who owns a computer and they'll say, "_Holy shit! Rusty's insane!_".

(gotcha)


----------



## XEN (Dec 7, 2005)

eleven59 said:


> acomplished = successful
> 
> Rusty Cooley's still extremely underground. Walk into a guitar shop and take a poll on who's heard of Rusty vs. Meshuggah vs. Dino Cazeres



accomplished on guitar = knows how to navigate the fretboard

Chances are, depending on the shop, no one knows any of them. Hell, walk into ANY shop and ask for an 8 string guitar! See what kind of reaction you get there!

Rusty Cooley has earned the respect of his peers: us, the people who want nothing more than to shell out mega bucks for a shiny (or matte finish) brand new Ibanez 8. Frankly I don't care who gets a custom Ibanez 8. The simple fact that people are getting them means that there's a chance for the rest of us who aren't so "accomplished" to eventually get our hands on one (or two... some of us just have to have it all!) as well.

Play on Rusty!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 7, 2005)

accomplished according to dictionary.com:
Skilled; expert: an accomplished pianist, f.ex.

Thats definately rusty. I could really care less about a custom 8. I want a rusty cooley signature 7 lol


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2005)

actually, when meshuggah got eight string guitars, they got them from nevborn. as far as i know, the only ibanez guitars meshuggah uses are seven stringers, but that may have changed recently.

the frets aren't fanned on theirs, but the scale is extended to about twenty-eight inches. fanning the frets is not imperitive for an eight string, in fact, the point in fanning the frets on a guitar is to tune the clang tones of the strings to their normal modes (i.e. harmonics), not to improve the range of the instrument.

i'd rather have a conklin with fanned frets, but if something was mass-produced, it'd be very nice. even if rusty cooley gets an ibanez eight string, ibanez won't mass produce them. ibanez never mass produced the petrucci seven strings, nor the rusty cooley seven strings. setting up a whole production line just to sell a half-dozen eight strings isn't likely.

i've been trying to get parker to make a fricken seven string for years now...even gave them a list of twenty or so people willing to put a deposit down. even though they do very limited production runs, it seems too risky to the men in charge.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 7, 2005)

bostjan said:


> actually, when meshuggah got eight string guitars, they got them from nevborn. as far as i know, the only ibanez guitars meshuggah uses are seven stringers, but that may have changed recently.


Meshuggah have had 30" scale Ibanez 8's for a couple of years now. I think they've just recently recieved a second set. Non-fanned frets, fixed bridge 8-string version on the Lo-pro edge and I believe Lundgren pickups.

Would be cool to have a 7 string Parker.


----------



## Papa Shank (Dec 7, 2005)

metalfiend666 said:


> Meshuggah have had 30" scale Ibanez 8's for a couple of years now. I think they've just recently recieved a second set. Non-fanned frets, fixed bridge 8-string version on the Lo-pro edge and I believe Lundgren pickups.
> 
> Would be cool to have a 7 string Parker.


Not to mention their second 8 stringers are thru-neck construction, very nice looking indeed.

If they do come out with a limited run of 8s then I'll most likely jump on it, although it would depend on the cost, the construction and the woods used.


----------



## Drew (Dec 7, 2005)

I think it's closer to one year they've had Ibanez 8's, but yeah, they got them. Dino has one too now, and Cooley will soon, with (apparently) a functional Lo-Pro Edge trem. 

I've got my fingers crossed that they'll make a production 8.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2005)

well, i just know that the ibanez site hasn't updated anything and when i saw them, they had nevborn eight strings that wouldn't stay in tune too well. not to trash nevborn, because they might be fine guitars. i just don't think i'll be buying one soon.

but i did check meshuggah's web site and it definately says ibanez seven and eight strings.

as for parker, maybe if all of us put our money together, we could buy the factory and make them build seven strings!


----------



## XEN (Dec 7, 2005)

7 string Parkers, eh? That'll happen right after pigs fly out of the frozen gates of hell and land on the White House lawn to congratulate the new black female president on passing the flat tax initiative and bringing the troops home from Iraq.

Don't pay attention to the Ibanez and Nevborn sites. The Nevborn site hasn't been updated in over 2 years. The Sept 30 date on the News section has been there since 2003, at least, if not 2002. I gave up on them a LONG time ago. As for the Ibanez site, they NEVER post what they do for people in the custom shop. We only find that stuff out from the artists themselves.

The question is: when Ibanez finally makes a production model 8, will the pickups and electronics suck as bad as they do for all of their 7s? For once I would like to buy a guitar and not have to change something on it to make it sound right.


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2005)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> The question is: when Ibanez finally makes a production model 8, will the pickups and electronics suck as bad as they do for all of their 7s? For once I would like to buy a guitar and not have to change something on it to make it sound right.



If theres a Rusty Cooley 8 string signature (or any other persons), then it will probably be $1800+, and they'll have the same thing available in the RG series for $1000 less w/ shitty ass IBZ pickups.


----------



## XEN (Dec 7, 2005)

You're right and we all know it.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 7, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> accomplished according to dictionary.com:
> Skilled; expert: an accomplished pianist, f.ex.
> 
> Thats definately rusty. I could really care less about a custom 8. I want a rusty cooley signature 7 lol


Not from the perspective of a company that's signing them up for an endorsement.

He could be the best guitarist in the world, but if he sat in his bedroom all day and never played for anyone else, he wouldn't get a damn thing from any company.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 7, 2005)

Well yeah. But now we're quibbling over a definition. I Agree that I could go to your average mall and talk to the kids there, they'd at least know mesh or FF. But probably not Rusty. But then again, they arent the main market for 8 string guitars.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 7, 2005)

Not to be "that guy", but to be "that guy". I dont think we are going to see a production 8. Let alone a cheaper RG2008XL or whatever they would call it. 

The only thing that kindof keeps my hopes up is that the UV started because of Vai ( I know that Vai didnt invent the 7! ). What I mean is that the mass production of 7's really started there. So, more big time famous players get 8's...the more the market grows for 8's. 

Although, the market for 7's isnt so great, so I'm back to not thinking we will ever see production 8.

One thing that is getting mixed up here in the definition of "accomplished", is what are we applying the term to? Because Ibanez or whomever account that as popularity and $...so Cooley doesnt fit that one....but as a player....Cooley is one of the most accomplished today.

That was a ride on the roller coaster of my brain folkes! Up, Down, Up, Down.

Add; Left, Right, Left, Right, A, B, Select, Start....and you have 30 lives for Contra!


----------



## Nik (Dec 7, 2005)

As much as I'd love to see a production 8 from Ibanez, there's a side of me that's against it because if they do make a production 8, then my brand new Ibby 7 won't be as special anymore.


----------



## zak (Dec 7, 2005)

If the 7's ever catch on like they did when the nu-metal scene blew up and everyone had one, than I'd think they'd come out as what the 7's are to 6's now. 
"Why do we need 8 strings, we've got 7!"


----------



## David (Dec 7, 2005)

zak said:


> If the 7's ever catch on like they did when the nu-metal scene blew up and everyone had one, than I'd think they'd come out as what the 7's are to 6's now.
> "Why do we need 8 strings, we've got 7!"


huh? I'm a little confused. The reason for more strings, is more sound and notes, also, instead of doing a 3 octave scale starting on the low E at 1, and going up to 12ish on the high E, you can just go up starting at 12 on the low G string, or w/e tunign you have it in.


----------



## zak (Dec 7, 2005)

uber_shredo_manifesto said:


> huh? I'm a little confused. The reason for more strings, is more sound and notes, also, instead of doing a 3 octave scale starting on the low E at 1, and going up to 12ish on the high E, you can just go up starting at 12 on the low G string, or w/e tunign you have it in.



it was a joke


----------



## bostjan (Dec 7, 2005)

i'd like nothing more than to get a cheap standard production eight string guitar that will break strings faster than i can replace them and go out of tune all of the time for under two grand, but anyone who expects that to happen might as well petition parker to make it. :rotfl:

hey, i like my dimarzio blaze pickups!


----------



## David (Dec 9, 2005)

zak said:


> it was a joke



god I'm a dumb ass! haha, sorry dude, my sarcasm detector... is at a negative number right now


----------

